# UP Steelhead Trip



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you are headed to the UP and you want information on the EUP steelhead fishing you probably want to touch base with me. I am not bragging but I fish steelhead all year long. I know where to go and what to do in the EUP to catch steelhead. If we get lots of rain in April the Carp River might be a tough one to fish. When the big rivers flood out I opt for the smaller streams....you might want to keep that in mind. Good luck my email is [email protected].


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

The trip is looking more like the end of April now. After I get out of school, maybe even early May. I have a few rivers I know I will fish that dump into Superior. I will probably only be spending a day or so in the EUP, before making my way over to Munising where I have a place to set up base camp and have a reasonable drive to the rivers I plan on hitting. I figure the end of April/Early May puts me into some trout fishing if the steelies aren't cooperating. I came up last summer, busted a lot of brush and did very well on brookies. Also, lucked into a 5lb steelie fishing for trout...she was a very fresh fish of about 5 lbs and caught on July 11th.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

If you go to the Soo, you can walk around the block all nite long and hit about 4 different bars. The Alpha, Satisfied Frog, Chippewa Hotel (if its still called that), and the Red Bird. If you hit it on the weekend you'll have a blast. Of course I don't drink so I wouldn't really know, but hey I remember when I did.:evil:


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Used to go to a place called the Backdoor... Had some good times- The activities will cut into the morning fishing if you are not careful. The locals can be fun... Don't bring anything home to the girlfriend.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

2manyfish said:


> Used to go to a place called the Backdoor... Had some good times- The activities will cut into the morning fishing if you are not careful. The locals can be fun... Don't bring anything home to the girlfriend.


You wouldn't even have to touch one of the locals in the Backdoor to catch anything...that place is nasty.


----------

